# Web Proxy



## hurricane (Dec 4, 2019)

I want to access some websites such as youtbue (my access is blocked) through my server, I know VPN and SSH tunnel can do this, but I don't know how to setup VPN, and SSH tunnel is always too slow to be usable, are there any other solutions? Thanks!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 28, 2021)

A proxy and VPN are completely different things. A VPN is a virtual private network which routes traffic  in a secure tunnel. A proxy is just a gateway that obfuscates another server, no tunneling involved.

What do mean “load the computer”? I work through a VPN for 8 hours a day and the VPN takes very few resources.


----------



## neel (Nov 29, 2021)

You can use Tor. On BSD, you can setup Firefox or Chromium to point to Tor's SOCKS proxy (mainly since Tor Browser doesn't support BSD).

On BSD, even without an official Tor Browser, I find Tor much easier than VPN. VPNs are finicky with the routing table.

On Firefox, setup another profile and set up tracking blockers if you desire/need. On Chromium, set an "incognito" window with a SOCKS proxy via the command line (see the man page).

YouTube's security systems have sadly blocked Tor access due to rate limiting, even on the official Tor Browser. In the past YT over Tor worked fine. Alternative YouTube frontends like yewtu.be works in Tor (full list here).

If you need to proxy a non-browser, the `torsocks` package is what you need.

Disclaimer: I am a Tor Core contributor and relay operator.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 29, 2021)

A while ago, I posted a more in-depth howto here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/anonymous-browsing-on-freebsd-incomplete.82822/

I hope it doesn't contain any "stupid" advice


----------

